# CS550M laute Lüftergeräusche



## HighGrow22 (3. November 2014)

*CS550M laute Lüftergeräusche*

Hallo lieber support !
ich habe vor kurzem ein Testsample von Alternate erhalten, ein CS550M . bisher konnte ich nichts schlechtes an dem NT feststellen, doch macht es nun richtig laute und störende geräusche im betrieb!
ich vermute stark dass es vom lüfter kommt.... 
ich weiss es ist ein testsample, aber besteht dennoch die möglichkeit des austausch ?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2014)

*AW: CS550M laute Lüftergeräusche*

Hi HighGrow22,

hast du bereits direkt mit Alternate gesprochen? Ich denke, dass man dir dort schnell und unkompliziert helfen kann, da es sich ja um ein Muster von denen direkt handelt.

Viele Grüße


----------

